# SLOVAKIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Joey_T (Feb 4, 2008)

railcity said:


> I guess, the 100 million is including the highrise and the level beneath the stadium (what's gonna be built in there?). In this case the price would not be that bad after all...
> 
> Impressive number of hockey stadiums for a country this size...! And I like also the (inside) look of them - each is an original.
> 
> Is there a demand for such a big football stadium in Kosice?


Yes, in Slovakia are many hockey stadiumum. Slovak hockey league is divided on Extraliga, 1st hockey league, 2nd Hockey League - Eastern Division and 2nd Hockey League - Western Division. Many towns has arena, but not all plays in hockey league.

Football stadium in Košice is planned not only football matchs, but also cultural events, concerts, etc. Btw, old football stadium (Všešportový areál) had 30.000 seats (06/2000):









© cassovia.sk


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

MSK Žilina - Stadion Pod Dubňom (after reconstruction)








Capacity: 11,300 (all-seater)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8Bu66GoNRI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

The stadium project for Kosice is really good.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

*Bratislava multi-purpose arena Orange*

*Winter Sport Stadium Bratislava - Slovakia Orange*



Location: Bratislava (opened *1940 -2008* before reconstruction)
Cost: approx *75 mil. EUR*
Parking: 365 underground lots
Arena capacity: *9.980* (8.026 before reconstruction)


Status:
construction started: April 23rd 2009; 
end: by February 28th 2011 with training rinks































































































































link here to Slovak stadium SSC section


----------



## aoc1117 (Nov 17, 2010)

Last Saturday (October 2), we saw the season’s first flock of migrant geese flying high over the sodden wasteland of Putnam County. The leaves have turned early in protest at the recent end to the summer’s scorched earth drought and we’ve just lit our first fire of the season in GEESE OFF! headquarters. These changes in the air mean that our goose control Border collies are about to get busy – very busy.
canada goose
Experts believe migratory Canada geese have had a good breeding season in the northern tundra. They’re now on their way south with their young in their slip-stream. gnshvnfyrwc

This land is our land

Suburban development and wholesale re-forestation on the eastern seaboard (the northeast in particular) has led to less arable farm-land. This has squeezed Canada geese on the Atlantic fly-way into less space. The result has been more and more geese ending their journeys around the New York metro area. They feed on recently-installed, irrigated playing fields on schools and public parks where the quality of grass is higher than before and the hunter’s rifle absent.
cheap NFL jerseys
Canada geese are also attracted to the larger, lusher lawns so conveniently located in the upscale suburbs of Long Island’s Gold Coast and along the northern shore of Long Island Sound. They have even been seen as urban vandals in New York’s public parks from Central Park to Brooklyn’s Prospect Park. The Department of Agriculture, in partnership with the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey and the city’s Mayor, Michael Blomberg have agreed a seven mile exclusion zone around JFK and LaGuardia where resident geese are to be culled every year in the summer molt.
moncler women
There are two small problems with this plan.

1. Brooklyn’s Prospect Park, where some 400 geese were rounded up and slaughtered last summer, is outside the seven mile killing zone

2. They cannot catch and kill the migrant geese that downed Sully’s plane in the Hudson.

A rounding error

Round-ups, culls and killings scratch at the region’s goose problems. Requiring a shift in public taste and opinion, the solutions are easy to see, yet fairly difficult to execute. Firstly, we have to lose our infatuation with heavily watered and manicured lawns in favor of more ground cover plants, shrubs and trees. This will drive geese back inland to parkway verges and winter grazing areas. It will also keep them longer in the wetlands, bays and inlets where they will have to re-learn how to feed on secondary quality forage and aquatic plants – their staple diet before the advent of excessive fertilization and irrigation.
monster beats headphones
Secondly, more property owners will have to use companies like GEESE OFF! to move the birds away and keep them away from areas of conflict. As we have done for many clients in the tristate region over the last eight years, we can undertake this form of humane goose control effectively.


----------



## Cyganie (Oct 27, 2007)

Take a look how Petrzalka Stadium and Tehelne pole look in 2012... hno:


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

*CITY ARENA - Štadión Antona Malatinského (19,000)*

*Spartak Trnava*









*Current stadium:*










*Proposed stadium:*
New stadium will be part of new mall in centre of Trnava city. Only 3 stands will be new, fourth stand will be reconstructed...

Capacity: 19,000 (all-seater)
Construction start: March 2013
Construction end: December 2014
Estimated construction cost: ~€15mil.


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Zimný štadión Ondreja Nepelu*

*HC Slovan Bratislava*









Capacity: 10 055
Opened: 1940
Re-built: 2009-2011
Construction cost: €87mil. (2009-2011)
+ two training halls


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Slovakia football stadiums*
Corgoň liga (1st level in league system)

*Spartak Trnava (Trnava city)*

Capacity: 18,642









*ŠK Slovan Bratislava (Bratislava)*

11,907









*MŠK Žilina (Žilina)*

10,890









*MFK Košice (Košice)*
9,000










*FC Nitra (Nitra)*

5,500









*Tatran Prešov (Prešov)*

5,410









*Vion Zlaté Moravce (Zlaté Moravce)*

5,000









*MFK Ružomberok (Ružomberok)*

4,817









*AS Trenčín (Trenčín)*

4,500 









*FK Senica (Senica)*

4,100









*Spartak Myjava (Myjava)*

~2,500


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you ear that STRABAG has get the renovation of the stadium of Trnava?


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolition in Trnava



matejicek said:


> *9.5.2013*
> 
> Tak, osvetlenie už mizne...


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

how will it look?


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

*BRATISLAVA - Tehelne pole (20,500)*

Old Tehelne Pole is going down. In it's place there will be brand new stadium, the home field for Slovan Bratislava and Slovakia national team. Cost is about 70 000 000 euro. Capacity near 21 000.

Pictures
http://www.cas.sk/clanok/211895/takuto-nadheru-postavi-slovanu-sef-kmotrik-za-60-milionov-eur.html


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

lukaszek89 said:


> how will it look?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101482614&postcount=27


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Tehelné Pole - National stadium (22,500)*

*Slovak Republic, Slovan Bratislava*


















Capacity: 20,000+2500 VIP/SKYBOX
Construction length: 2014-2016 ?
Estimated construction cost: €70-100mil. ??


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Cubo99 said:


> *Slovak Republic, Slovan Bratislava*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice pictures! do you have also the plans of level 0, 1,2...?
70M€ is OK for the stadium alone (without parkings and tower)


----------



## CSKA_Moscow (Dec 13, 2012)

And that, the stadium was torn down?


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

demolition works started...



GROBARjf said:


>


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

CSKA_Moscow said:


> And that, the stadium was torn down?


No, Tehelne Pole is torning down right now. It'll takes about 2 month.


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105183483#post105183483

I made a new topic in "under construction" for Tehelne Pole.


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Has something changed? Do we make threads for under 30k stadiums?


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

mafia-style stadium owned by the obscure local tycoon.... anyhow, bratislava deserves some decent stadium. shame that petrzalka stadium was torn down (what a coincidence - by the same fellow who is building new slovan stadium), inter stadium is one piece of crap and recently the only stadium in our capital village is, surprisingly, skp stadium in dubravka... welcome to the central european tiger !


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

I hope never, but officially it should be around 2015-2016.


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ why you don't want this stadium in you city ?


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^
there is many wrong things in project...i cant translate it all to english....but point is 


vitacit said:


> mafia-style stadium owned by the obscure local tycoon....


Slovakia-Banana republic...


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

> mafia-style stadium owned by the obscure local tycoon...


This sentence is about old Tehelne Pole ? And what you mean by writing "mafia-style stadium " ?


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

i mean that they pretend to build the stadium for slovan bratislava (which should be financed from the private money), but actually state pumps the money to this stadium as it should be "national stadium" of slovakia. however, the main person behind the whole business is ivan kmotrik, local tycoon, media magnat, person with black history who has already ruined football club and stadium in petrzalka, now he is in charge for slovan bratislava, which is actually playing in the stadium of inter bratislava (across the street), while inter was force to bnacrupt and now inter plays some 4th or 5th tier of slovak football. problem of tehelne pole is its very strategic position in the center with the incredible potential for developers - flats, shops, business center. simply huge piece of land, sort of like gold mine for developer. while kmotrika says (how altruistic !!!) that he wants to build stadium only, we know how it works like in our little undercarpathian jamahirija - along the stadium he'll build some shops, business center and suddenly the price (keep in mind we talk about government funding, our taxes !) will be tripple as compared to original price. the same was the case of the reconstruction of old slovan ice hockey stadium - juraj siroky, boss of hockey federaion, got involved into the reconstrucion and hand in hand with the polititians they gave him money for building the hotel next to the stadium. so this is the worst - rich guys with endless power do whatever they want here, they don't care about the rules, laws, simply saying - we, common people, give them money for their toys. and that's the problem. 



Spomasz said:


> This sentence is about old Tehelne Pole ? And what you mean by writing "mafia-style stadium " ?


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

Without going into background politics and businesses (those are our own internal problems that belong to a different thread), here are some further renders of the new stadiums in Trnava and Bratislava:


*City Arena, Trnava* (capacity: 19 000)




matejicek said:


>





matejicek said:


>








*National Football Stadium, Bratislava* (capacity: 22 500)

























































































































*Old Tehelne pole stadium (capacity: 30 000 - 35 000)*
























































Author of photos (except the first one): Miroslav Petrasko, HDRshooter


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

Tehelne pole, which actually means "Brick field", is quickly vanishing and turning into a field with bricks , that will be reused during the construction of the new stadium:


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

National stadium with 22.500 places only is a very small arena for Slovakia and Bratislava. I now that the former Tehelne Pole used to host even 60k in the past

what's happens with the 2 stadiums from Kosice, the one with athletic track (Lokomotiv?) and the second VSS Kosice?


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

22500 is absolutely engough for the city and slovakia. maybe 25-30.000 would be better but rather to have smaller stadium than big stadium which would be hard to sold out. in the past, tehelne pole used to be visited by some 50-60.000 people but the times were different. football was one of the few actitivies people could go. in those days, at least in bratislava you can do a go wherevere you want in your free time and football is not one of those activities...
kosice - slovak government made an agreement two weeks ago for spending money on (i'm not sure now) 10 or 12 stadium. for the reconstruction, improvement etc... lokomotiva stadium in kosice is one of them, new kosice stadium in the future (i hope in the near one) will be for some 10-12.000 people. 



alwn said:


> National stadium with 22.500 places only is a very small arena for Slovakia and Bratislava. I now that the former Tehelne Pole used to host even 60k in the past
> 
> what's happens with the 2 stadiums from Kosice, the one with athletic track (Lokomotiv?) and the second VSS Kosice?


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*City Arena, Trnava*


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

*City Arena, Trnava*

_*Demolition Update, 2. 8. 2013*_



vlaDyka said:


>



*National Football Stadium, Bratislava*

_*Demolition Update, 5. 8. 2013*_


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

**Demolition Update, 8. 8. 2013**

















































































































































#Source


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

It's a pity that those goal stands are not to be renovated as single tier stands.


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

**Demolition Update, 17. 8. 2013**























































#Source


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

vitacit said:


> i mean that they pretend to build the stadium for slovan bratislava (which should be financed from the private money), but actually state pumps the money to this stadium as it should be "national stadium" of slovakia. however, the main person behind the whole business is ivan kmotrik, local tycoon, media magnat, person with black history who has already ruined football club and stadium in petrzalka, now he is in charge for slovan bratislava, which is actually playing in the stadium of inter bratislava (across the street), while inter was force to bnacrupt and now inter plays some 4th or 5th tier of slovak football. problem of tehelne pole is its very strategic position in the center with the incredible potential for developers - flats, shops, business center. simply huge piece of land, sort of like gold mine for developer. while kmotrika says (how altruistic !!!) that he wants to build stadium only, we know how it works like in our little undercarpathian jamahirija - along the stadium he'll build some shops, business center and suddenly the price (keep in mind we talk about government funding, our taxes !) will be tripple as compared to original price. the same was the case of the reconstruction of old slovan ice hockey stadium - juraj siroky, boss of hockey federaion, got involved into the reconstrucion and hand in hand with the polititians they gave him money for building the hotel next to the stadium. so this is the worst - rich guys with endless power do whatever they want here, they don't care about the rules, laws, simply saying - we, common people, give them money for their toys. and that's the problem.


 Thanks for the information.
Indeed Kmotric has not a good reputation...
I think that the government is now negociating with him what the slovak state will pay and what Kmotric pay by himself : 50/50 ? What they say in the newspaper : the cost is still evaluated at 70 M€?


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

**Demolition Update, 09/2013**


----------



## Dobrudzhanec (Nov 8, 2011)

Great projects for Slovan and Spartak.Unfortinetly in Bulgaria we have tons of projects for new stadiums and in the end nothing happened or they modified it and became a cheap crap and someone kidnapped millions.On top of that country don't care for sports.

Three stadiums that will be biuld for sure.

Levski new stadium 28 000 capacity










Botev new stadium 18 000 capacity 










Ludogorets Arena 10 000 capacity


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

the same in Slovakia, we have also tons...but is good at least two projects for Slovan and Trnava is currently U/C...btw I think that Levski new stadium is U/C now, too


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

http://www.stadiumguide.com/city-arena-trnava/
According to this page, on the stadium will be about 17k seats... I was thinking, that it is planed more than 20k. And i think, there will be a lot of restricted view places, so maximal capacity on game could be maximum 16k, even less.


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ That figure is incorrect. I think that at one time, the considered capacity was 17 500, but now it's officially 19 000 (with the possibility to expand it in the future, if needed, up to 30 000). There won't be any seats in the immediate radius around the roof supporting pillars on the south stand (the only stand which will have such pillars), but that was planned this way from the beginning and thus won't have any impact on the stated capacity. However, it's a pity that there will be such pillars, because it doesn't look good. 

Mini update:










Source & more photos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...80495285040.1073741853.272731262769968&type=1


----------



## Marcel1987 (Mar 2, 2011)

Also FC ViOn Zlaté Moravce is renovating their stadium.
For pictures see the official facebook page of the club:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.727452747274476.1073741840.138120299541060&type=3


----------



## chefe (Aug 31, 2011)

Spomasz said:


> http://www.stadiumguide.com/city-arena-trnava/
> According to this page, on the stadium will be about 17k seats... I was thinking, that it is planed more than 20k. And i think, there will be a lot of restricted view places, so maximal capacity on game could be maximum 16k, even less.


i think that even 16K is very big stadium in so small city like trnava is. Trnava has only about 66K residents, but there are huge agglomeration.


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

**Trnava, City Arena - Construction Update**





































Source: Pavel Bednarcik


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

> i think that even 16K is very big stadium in so small city like trnava is. Trnava has only about 66K residents, but there are huge agglomeration.


Of course i know. And i know even more- there are the best fans in Slovakia. I think, the common situation will be seeing 4-5 k supporters on each game. Trnava deserve for that kind of stadium.


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

**Trnava, City Arena - Construction Update**




































































































#Source


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.facebook.com/cityarenatrnava


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

Football club *DAC Dunajska Streda* has a new owner, who plans to build a new stadium. Here is the first proposal:



sk_johns said:


>


The project in Trencin is also slowly moving forward (partial demolition of the old stadium should begin in Septrember) + there are plans to build a new 15k arena in Kosice as well.


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

**Trnava, City Arena - Construction Update**














































Source: https://www.facebook.com/spartaktv?fref=photo


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.youtube.com/cityarenatrnava


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.twitter.com/cityarenatrnava


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.facebook.com/cityarenatrnava


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.youtube.com/cityarenatrnava


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi, can somebody tell me, what is happening with MSK Zilina ? They have nice stadium and a lot of successful years, but now they are 9th in league. What is the reason ?
They want to biuld some mall near stadium, like in Trnava ?


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.twitter.com/cityarenatrnava


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

What is happening at Zilina's stadium ? I have seen some pictures on theirs FB, it seems to be some esthetic remodeling of small part of one stand.


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

Prebudovaná fanúšikovská webstránka projektu City Arena Trnava
www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

Its great to see seats on this stand ! They want to open it for crowd before opening of all stadium ?


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

City Arena Trnava - Montovanie sedadiel sa nám pekne rozbieha 

Viac na www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

**NTC Poprad - Completed**










Source: https://www.facebook.com/ntcpoprad/photos_stream?ref=page_internal



















Source: http://sport.sme.sk/c/7542093/novy-...acitu-5700-miest.html?ref=trz#storm-igal-4433


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

MarcioHSG said:


> idk, this stadium seems too big for spartak


For a league matches big, but for UEFA and International matches just enough


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## riverbed (Mar 21, 2015)

Why here only youtube vids?


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

riverbed said:


> Why here only youtube vids?


Hi. Videos only because there is probably nobody else posting anything else.
There is another more active thread about Slovakian stadiums - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652103&page=188 

Another thing is that CITY ARENA TRNAVA is right now the biggest stadium under construction in Slovakia and has almost all the attention. Videos are very popular so they are uploaded almost every day.

There are also other stadiums under construction in Slovakia, but they are not filmed or photographed as much as CITY ARENA TRNAVA.


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## Aeros1106 (Oct 23, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....28_1107718172587670_3626045346118677041_o.jpg New West Tribune in Trnava stadium,start reconstruction 15april,total stadium capacity 20 460 seats ,stadium actually https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....20_1107770902582397_4878207999506338843_o.jpg Vip Seats  https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1437987906_0ad383444cc41ea99b23b20340e3fb4e


----------



## Kleta Maika Bulgariq (Apr 9, 2015)

Cool


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...18677041_o.jpg New West Tribune in Trnava stadium,start reconstruction 15april,total stadium capacity 20 460 seats ,stadium actually https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...06338843_o.jpg Vip Seats https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.n...23b20340e3fb4e


Woow, awesome info !! Thats great , but when all stadium will be finished ?


----------



## matejicek (Mar 21, 2013)

Spomasz said:


> Woow, awesome info !! Thats great , but when all stadium will be finished ?


Stadium will be open on August 22nd. Openning weekend is consist of:

Firstly, it is the old boys match Spartak Trnava vs. Ajax Amsterdam (with Ronald De Boer, Aron Winter, Richard Witschge, Wamberto, Marco van Basten, Frank Rijkaard, Edwin van der Sar, Dennis Bergkamp and older, e. g. Johan Cruyff, Piet Kaizer etc.) (source: http://www.spartak.sk/fcst.php?clanok=5778 )

_ EDITED: It is historical comemorate of European Champion Clubs' Cup semifinal in 1969 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5u3lgT36qA_

Secondly, It is friendly match Spartak Trnava vs. atractive European or South American club. It was signed contract with Lazio Roma (because Trnava is called "Small or Slovakian Roma" in Slovakia - reason is that there are a lot of churches). Unfortunately, Serie A is starting earlier, so Lazio can play only on 15th August. So, Spartak is looking for other atractive club.

And finally, concert is part of openning ceremony.


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ Where Spartak will finish this season ?
Did anything moves in Trencin new stadium construction ?


----------



## Aeros1106 (Oct 23, 2014)

New video TRNAVA https://youtu.be/CQ0nzs1VSP4


----------



## Aeros1106 (Oct 23, 2014)

Aeros1106 said:


> Spartak Trnava Finish season in Zlate Moravce


----------



## Aeros1106 (Oct 23, 2014)

Where Spartak will finish this season ?


Aeros1106 said:


>


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

Spomasz said:


> ^^ Where Spartak will finish this season ?
> Did anything moves in Trencin new stadium construction ?


Hi. Opening ceremony is planned on August 22nd 2015. Before that we still need to replace lawn with new planted lawn (not the carpet lawn), and rebuild last (West) Stand.


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

> Hi. Opening ceremony is planned on August 22nd 2015. Before that we still need to replace lawn with new planted lawn (not the carpet lawn), and rebuild last (West) Stand.


There are some visualisations or informations about this stand ?


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

Spomasz said:


> There are some visualisations or informations about this stand ?


Visit Fansite www.cityarenatrnava.com There are all available visualizations


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks !! It looks very nice, they add one tier to compare with first visualisations.


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

Are there any plans about changing home ground for Trencin, if they will finish league at 1st place, to get permission to play in CL qualifications ? They will play at their stadium, Zilina or maybe Trnava ?


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

Is it a true about start of new Kosice's stadium building ?


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

What about some new hockey-arenas in Slovakia?


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

Any signs of new Trencin stadion's construcion ?


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

> Start of construction: september 2016


I was expecting that date to be the finish of construction :/ So next 2 years in eurocups games Trencin will play away from home, and what about league matches?


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.facebook.com/cityarenatrnava
www.cityarenatrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.facebook.com/cityarenatrnava
www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.Facebook.com/CityArenaTrnava
www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.Facebook.com/CityArenaTrnava
www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.Facebook.com/CityArenaTrnava
www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.Facebook.com/CityArenaTrnava
www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

Is Trencin going to play here in CL qualifications or rather they will play in Zilina ? What are relations between Trencin and Zilina/ Spartak fans ?


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

^^
Trencin is going to play in Zilina, 100%. Nothing special happened between the fans, kind of neutral.


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

But can you explain why they are prefer to play in Zilina than in Trnava ? Is it good deal with stadium owner ?


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes, and the manager of MSK Zilina was the manager of AS Trencin for years, then went to Zilina, but his brother-who worked for MSK Zilina-, now working for AS Trencin. Just family things  + Zilina stadium gona get artificial turf this summer and Trencin prefer to play on it, also Trnava close to qualify for Europe League qualification, so they will need the stadium as well


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

I understand, but last year Zilina was playing with Trencin in european qualifications on the same ground.
Why Zilina is changing turf for artificial one ? They were well- known for having perfect grass, even in CL, five years ago they got praise for ideal green.


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

Financial reasons and because on artificial one the game is faster, Trencin playing at home in artificial turf too. Zilina trying to adopt the style what AS Trencin is playing: fast, short passing and keeping the ball play, basically Barcelona Tiki-Taka.


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.Facebook.com/CityArenaTrnava
www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.Facebook.com/CityArenaTrnava
www.CityArenaTrnava.com

#VIP - Na jednej strane je to ‪#‎najlukratívnejšie‬ miesto na štadióne, na druhej strane je toto miesto takmer vždy ‪#‎prázdne‬ (1418 VIP miest)

‪#VIP - On one side, it is the most ‪#‎lucrative‬ spot at the stadium, on other side, it is regularly always almost ‪#‎empty‬ (1418 V.I.P seats)


----------



## jardajagr (Jun 24, 2016)

Building of the year, yeah... Somehow, you forget to mention all the quality issues that came up immediately after the opening.


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

jardajagr said:


> Building of the year, yeah... Somehow, you forget to mention all the quality issues that came up immediately after the opening.


Album: https://www.facebook.com/cityarenatrnava/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1229837580375728


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

www.Facebook.com/CityArenaTrnava
www.CityArenaTrnava.com


----------

